# Bagged Cars Vs. Towing Company's



## t_jones8062 (Jun 9, 2009)

How does this work? Say your parked illegally somewhere or not in the rite spot or just in a tow away zone, and your aired out.. will they tow you? or try too? lol Ive been curious because recently in my neighborhood they've really stepped there towing game up and they're towing people left and right but parking is retarded and the stickers dont even stick to the windshield. Its ridiculous. Anyone have any storys or infooo? hollaaa


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I don't see why that would stop them.

Are you insinuating that you plan on getting towed?


----------



## bretthbmx (Jun 20, 2007)

I know one thing, they'd really **** your car up and not care about it.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

bretthbmx said:


> I know one thing, they'd really **** your car up and not care about it.


 ^ 

OP, you honestly think the tow truck driver gives a **** about your car? 


you wanna ensure they don't tow you, there are two options. 


option one: don't park in a tow away zone. 


option two: daily drive a ****ing tank. lets see a tilt bed try and yank a panzer. :laugh:


----------



## t_jones8062 (Jun 9, 2009)

haha i mean i have been parking legally. it was just a topic that came up with some friends and all of us were curious.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

bretthbmx said:


> I know one thing, they'd really **** your car up and not care about it.


 
this! and when you go to sue the city all they are going to say is that if you were not parked illegally they would not have towed your car.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I've seen them do it on Miami Beach with cars that have hydraulics. They use wd40 on the tires, and frame. I've seen them tear holes in the unibody trying to pull cars up on the flat bed. They don't care about your **** cause they're not liable.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

I've thought about this very thing. There is no way they could tow it / anyone could steal it, and is exactly why I lock my switchbox in my middle compartment.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

They would definitely just destroy your car so they can get their reward. Sound's like you have some bills that need to be paid.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

zrace07 said:


> I've thought about this very thing. There is no way they could tow it / anyone could steal it, and is exactly why I lock my switchbox in my middle compartment.


 wanna put that to a test? Unless your **** is welded to the ground they *will* tow your car away.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

wantacad said:


> wanna put that to a test? Unless your **** is welded to the ground they *will* tow your car away.


 I remember seeing crane trucks in ireland. they only needed something like 1/2 inch gap under any part of the car, and were in and out in like 5 minutes.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

one of my good friends tows on the parkway and he cares about peoples cars except if its a drunk driver then he will just throw the hook and wherever it grabs it grabs lol


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> one of my good friends tows on the parkway and he cares about peoples cars except if its a drunk driver then he will just throw the hook and wherever it grabs it grabs lol


 :thumbup: Fck drunk drivers


----------



## t_jones8062 (Jun 9, 2009)

.Ant said:


> They would definitely just destroy your car so they can get their reward. Sound's like you have some bills that need to be paid.


 
Lol NOoooo i was just curious, i was at the beach a couple weekend ago and my buddy got towed so i was wondering how they would go about towing my car... i wanna make a dummy car and video tape them trying to tow it lol.. just get like the biggest piece of **** ever and cut the springs so its on the ground. then rattle can it!


----------



## VW SKIM (Mar 6, 2010)

t_jones8062 said:


> Lol NOoooo i was just curious, i was at the beach a couple weekend ago and my buddy got towed so i was wondering how they would go about towing my car... i wanna make a dummy car and video tape them trying to tow it lol.. just get like the biggest piece of **** ever and cut the springs so its on the ground. then rattle can it!


:what: obvious troll


----------



## tjim5 (Apr 29, 2009)

They wont tow it if its laid out. When I had my bagged s10 I blew a front bag out on the way to work and they tow guy couldn't even get under there to attach the chain to pull it up the bed. After about 5 mins of scratching his head he wasnt going to tow it, i had to drive it up there dragging bumper and all :banghead:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

tjim5 said:


> They wont tow it if its laid out. When I had my bagged s10 I blew a front bag out on the way to work and they tow guy couldn't even get under there to attach the chain to pull it up the bed. After about 5 mins of scratching his head he wasnt going to tow it, i had to drive it up there dragging bumper and all :banghead:


big difference between "come get my car" and "get his car whether he likes it or not" towing services.


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

To some degree. The wrecker driver nearly dropped my car off the flatbed and that was a "tow me to the dealership" tow.


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

i heard through a friend of a friend who was behind on his payments on is slammed s10. went out one
morning and all that was left was the frame scrapes. so when its time to tow it. weather its on the ground
or not there gonna take it. 

if its a tow request they are liable for dmg in most states though.


----------

